# Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.



## Buchsbaum (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte ganz gerne dieses Jahr im Herbst auf Hechtangeln (Gummifisch 20-30cm) in einem ca.100m breiten und bis zu 20m tiefen fluss.

Hab dafür ein kleines Boot zu verfügung und wollte wissen ob es sich lohnt dafür oben genanntes Echolot zu kaufen.

könnte es nämlich für wenig Geld bekommen.


Danke schon mal für die antworten.  :vik:


----------



## Dominik.L (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

Kommt ganz darauf an wie du fischen willst? Schleppen, vertikal, werfen, pelagisch, köderfisch,...?


----------



## Buchsbaum (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

Schleppen und vertikal hauptsächlich.


----------



## Dominik.L (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

zum schleppen reichts allemal, da muss man ja fast nur die tiefe sehen. 
ob es zum vertikalangeln reicht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich das seltenst mache.

aber ein echolot lohnt sich immer für ein boot!


----------



## Buchsbaum (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.
Wird sich bestimmt noch jemand melden der es selber nutzt.


----------



## Nelearts (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

Hallo, habe das 5x Pro seit letztem Jahr. Bis jetzt bei zwei Urlauben an schwedischen Seen benutzt. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen alles erkennbar was sich unter Wasser tummelt. Die mitgelieferte Bedienungsanleitung ist für Neulinge reichlich verwirrend. Aber zum Glück gibts ja im Netz die Tube.
Ich möchte es nicht mehr vermissen.

Petri Heil, Nelearts


----------



## Buchsbaum (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

Danke für die info:m


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

Super Teilen, angeln damit vertikal auf Wels.


----------



## Buchsbaum (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

seht ihr mit dem ding auch die klein fisch schwärme?


----------



## Nelearts (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro auf Hecht.*

Grundsätzlich kannst Du damit alles sehen was unter Wasser so los ist.
Kommt nur auf die Einstellung des Gerätes und der Deutung des Ablesenden an.
Mit Sicheln, Sprungschicht etc. tut man sich als Anfänger schon manchmal schwer. Aber im absoluten Notfall gibt es die Darstellung "Fischsymbole", oder so ähnlich, darstellen. Genaue Bezeichnung leider aktuell nicht bekannt, nur einmal kurz benutzt.
Damit bekommt man Fischsymbole nach Größe angeordnet angezeigt. Die Empfindlichkeit läßt dabei aber deutlich nach.
Meine Empfehlung, wenn Du das Ding günstig bekommen kannst, einfach kaufen und erste Erfahrungen sammeln.
Kannst Du immer wieder in der Bucht verkaufen wenns nicht gefällt.

Petri, Nelearts


----------

